# GA16DE Turbo question



## Roop (Sep 5, 2003)

I've been thinking about lubrication for the turbo I'm going to fit. On the GA14/16DE engine the oil filter is located round the back of the block. Is it okay to fit a sandwich plate to the oil filter housing and run pressure pipes round the engine to the turbo on the front?


----------



## SkaterRacer (Mar 10, 2003)

Another option is an oil filter rleocation kit.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

get a T and run a line to the turbo from the sender.......should be a bspt fitting.................www.nissport.com has one.


----------



## dave_f (Dec 11, 2002)

I am running a sandwich plate for my turbo feed.
-dave


----------



## holy200sx (Jan 8, 2003)

im going to get the oil adapter plate from greddy, when i go turbo.. unless i can get assurance the pressure sender is a reliable source..


----------



## SentraE (Jun 28, 2003)

yea... i want to know about running off the oil pressure sending unit too.


----------



## javierb14 (Jul 9, 2002)

the old setup, T'd into the oil press sender...works great, no leaks....just another option


----------



## Roop (Sep 5, 2003)

Hey, that's clever. Firstly I didn'y know you pould post images, and secondly I did'nt know you could T directly into the sender. simple as you like!


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

get a nissport adapter from my link above.


----------



## Galimba1 (Aug 16, 2002)

just curious, but what size BSPT is the thread on the oil sensor? 1/4"? 3/8"? or is it measured in mm?


----------



## javierb14 (Jul 9, 2002)

ya, as chimmike said.....the Nissport part is really nice 










from the nissport site


> When we went to install aftermarket gauges in our Nissan, we ran into a couple of issues that had to be overcome to install our sending units. The first issue is the fact that Nissan uses 1/8 BSPT threads for its sending units rather than the more common 1/8 NPT. The second issue is that we wanted to retain our stock gauges as well. This presented us with a dilemma – where mount our sending unit.
> 
> What you see here is a clever solution to both issues for installing oil pressure gauge. The NISsport oil pressure sending unit adapter is installed by first removing the stock oil pressure switch. The oil pressure switch is installed in the 1/8 BSPT “female” end of the adapter, and the “male” end is threaded into the stock oil pressure switch location. The adapter includes three additional 1/8 NPT threaded ports for gauges, oil source for a turbo, or whatever else works for your application. It comes with two 1/8 NPT threaded plugs to seal unused ports.
> 
> All of the solutions we’ve seen offered have been made of brass or aluminum. Adapters made from these soft metals often break at the threads to the stock oil pressure switch location. The NISsport oil pressure sending unit adapter is CNC machined from 316 stainless steel for corrosion resistance as well as strength at this critical connection.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

i just got my nissport adapter.....I'll say the quality is tip top. Too bad it's not in a location where people can see it


----------



## Galimba1 (Aug 16, 2002)

> The oil pressure switch is installed in the 1/8 BSPT ?female? end of the adapter, and the ?male? end is threaded into the stock oil pressure switch location. The adapter includes three additional 1/8 NPT threaded ports for gauges, oil source for a turbo, or whatever else works for your application. It comes with two 1/8 NPT threaded plugs to seal unused ports.


I'm a dumbasss, thanks Javier.


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

Kevin, the package is on the way, email me if you want a tracking number.

BTW, the Nissport adaptor may not work so well because on the GA the oil filter is very close to the sender unit... you have to get the angles just right.


----------



## holy200sx (Jan 8, 2003)

thats kinda what i was thinking... actually, seeings i have absolutly nothing better to do.. im going to go look at that area.. i have a misc. oil leak anyways.. hehe


----------



## Galimba1 (Aug 16, 2002)

James said:


> *Kevin, the package is on the way, email me if you want a tracking number.
> *


*
*
That's cool, I trust it'll get here in due time. 
*



BTW, the Nissport adaptor may not work so well because on the GA the oil filter is very close to the sender unit... you have to get the angles just right.

Click to expand...

*
That's too bad about the nissport adapter. Good thing I'm also cheap and started searching companies in Thomas Register that produce/sell 1/8" BSPT tees like in Javier's setup. I think I'll leave nissport adapter as a last resort if I can't figure out another plumbing setup.


----------

